# Mister Twister vs. Arkie



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey people,

I just recently got back into the fishing scene after a very LEEEEEENGTHy absence. Never heard of Arkie lures before the other day. I was always a devoted Mister Twister fan. However, after doing a little research it appears that these Arkie lures may have something to offer. Sooooooo....here is my question:

Which product line do you prefer when bustin bass, Arkie or Mister Twister?

Thanks


----------



## bferguson (Jan 19, 2010)

For me Mister Twister


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mister twister all the way!!!!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in the process of filling my new tackle box, Mister Twister will be well represented. However, I think I will give a few of these Arkie jigs a shot.

Thanks for the opinions


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Mr. twister, soft with lots of action


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

C'mon people, I know there are more opinions out there...lets here them


----------

